# Will my puppy stop walking if her legs are cow hock? Please help



## Mandeep148 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi,

I agree my home is full of slipery tiles, i didnt knew that its bad for dogs, 
is that fault is because of slippery floor? 
She have bowed legs(cow hooked) , is there any way to dignose? 
If not that it means my heart have to put down? 
She started treatment 2 weeks ago, vet said she have very minor hip dysplasia but problem is most in knees, 
I noticed bit improvement in sitting position, yeaterday i shown puppy to vet again, he said hip issue is almost fixed as it was very minor.. 
Since from 2 weeks i kept dog on non slippery mate, 
Please help me

This is xray report of her hip,

Her is pic
Sorry the xray was bit vet the image got bit disturb,


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Unfortunately, no one on this site can help you diagnose the problem or read the x-rays. You need to seek medical advice from a licensed veterinarian.

Once you've gotten a diagnosis, you can post here asking if anyone has gone through something similar and see if anyone has advice about how they dealt with the situation, however. 

I'd be surprised if this problem automatically meant putting the puppy to sleep, so if the first veterinarian tells you that, perhaps seek a second opinion? It may be very costly to fix, depending on what the problem is.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I can't see the x-ray photos. What kind of dog and what kind of knee problem? 

Cow hocked usually isn't a problem (like Hip dysplasia). Depending on breed it can be pretty normal. 

A lot of dogs get along with luxating patellas (trick knee) very well but size of the dog and such seems to be a big factor. My younger papillon has very severe luxating patellas but they don't cause her any issue. 

My german shepherd had hip dysplasia and lived to 12 with surgery.

Is there a way you can lay down rugs to make it easier for your dog to walk on the slippery floors?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Can you see this Laurelin?


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

The x-ray isn't actually of the knees, it's of the hips, which are apparently less of a problem?


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmm... Not a radiologist but those hips don't look too good to me. Not sure how it relates to a dog being cow-hocked though. Many cow-hocked dogs are completely fine and can keep up with normal hocked dogs. Bow legged-ness is different, from my understanding...


----------



## Mandeep148 (Aug 27, 2015)

Sorry i forgot to mention, its Labrador retriever 4 month female,
I already shown puppy to vet, the xray is month old, 
He said bowed leg is due to hip dysplasia, but he said due to slipery floor her legs have more issue then hip, 
Im giving joint medicene called "glycoflex" from 2 months. 
Vet said her hip is out of danger now. He suggested me swimming but unfortunately there is no swimming pool, its too far from my house, i saw a bath tub which was 8 feet diamenter and 18 inch in hieght idont know its waste money or not.
Im confused some people said make puppy run one hour everyday, and some said make her cage rest.. I dont know how to help my pup.
This is image of how she stand.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Does your area have hydrotherapy available for pets? It can run pretty expensive, but it's a great resource for dogs with hip dysplasia and other leg-problems. 
I do not believe you will need to have her put to sleep, and she likely will not stop walking. You will need to manage how much exercise she gets though because too much will leave her feeling sore. 

Invest in some rugs for the slippery surfaces so she can walk comfortably and continue seeing your vet regularly (as in at least once a year). 

The bathtub may be a good investment if she will be able to walk around in it.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

You don't want to jog with a puppy even with good joints for an hour. Repetitive exercise is not good for growing joints. That said it is important especially for dogs with orthopedic issues to be at a fit and healthy weight and to have good muscle tone around the affected joint. Definitely make sure she doesn't get fat!

Definitely talk to your vet. It is very scary getting a diagnosis like that and wondering how it will affect your dog. Most orthopedic issues will not mean you have to put your dog to sleep. In many cases (like my dog) the real issue is just increased arthritis down the road when she's older. Ask your vet their thoughts and maybe go get a second opinion. If the dog is happy and not in pain then I would not even consider or worry about euthanizing. That is the last resort if the dog is in a bunch of pain and cannot have a good quality of life. I had a sheltie with severe wrist arthritis and she lived to 12 but had to take rimadyl. There's a lot of surgery and med options out there and your vet can help you choose the best one for your dog.

There's a lot of exercises you can do to build muscle without fancy equipment and repetitive running. I would not start any heavy duty exercise program on a 4 month old puppy. But here's a blog post with videos showing some exercises you can do when she's older. One really good way to build muscle in the rear end is to do hills with the dog.

http://www.emdogs.com/2014/05/fitness-at-the-forefront/


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Mandeep148 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I agree my home is full of slipery tiles, i didnt knew that its bad for dogs,
> is that fault is because of slippery floor?
> ...




A few things..... And I do not want to sound negative or scary....

1) The xrays.... I am NOT a vet and do not pretend to be one.... But I have seen a ton of hip xrays over the years. I do OFA or at the very least, have a look at all of my dogs hips. And have for years and years. Those hips do not look good. And again I am not a vet. But the dog looks dysplastic. With the Leg side looking worse then the right. But neither is good. 


2) In a later post you showed a photo of the dog from the rear. Something is going on there but, I have not seen something quite like it. At least that severe.


3) On the tile floors. It may be a factor but I have been raising puppies on tile for 25 years or so and have not had a single issue.


If it was me, I would get the dog in to an ortho vet. 

Depending on what is going on, at times, a lot can be done...

But at times it comes with a hefty price and a lengthy recovery. I hope you are able to find answers and some balance...


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I would go to a more specialized vet for something like this.. such as an orthopedic vet. I'd also check out the facebook group "Canine Conditioning and Body Awareness Exercises" if able.

I have mostly hardwood floors and neither of my dogs look like yours. I'm sorry about your puppy.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

IMO you really can't say anything about the hips based on that x-ray. The positioning is terrible and the puppy is way too young.

Honestly I think it's very unlikely your floors have anything to do with it unless your puppy can't take a single step without slipping. Joints are not so fragile that an occasional slip here or there should break them.

And being cow hocked is not a reason to euthanize a puppy IMO.


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

Louie is cow hocked, likely because he has bad knees. That being said, his is mild and he actually is the one who almost never slips and slides on tile unless he is running. He is also one of the fastest little dogs I have seen, so cow hocks alone are far from a death sentence.


----------



## Mandeep148 (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks to everyone, helping alot.
Is there any massage or thing to correct it, i mean she have 4 months left to grow her bones(devepment),
My puppy slips lot but since from I started joint treatment i saw 60% benefit, she slips 60% less now.
Im living with hope.. What can i do, my friend dog have same situation, he ran his puppy 1 hour everyday, he is good than ever, on other side vet suggesting that dont make your puppy run, give her cage rest,
I will do everything to save my puppy but atleast i have to know which thing is best because she have 4 months more to grow her bones, right decision can save my puppy.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Mandeep148 said:


> Thanks to everyone, helping alot.
> Is there any massage or thing to correct it, i mean she have 4 months left to grow her bones(devepment),
> My puppy slips lot but since from I started joint treatment i saw 60% benefit, she slips 60% less now.
> Im living with hope.. What can i do, my friend dog have same situation, he ran his puppy 1 hour everyday, he is good than ever, on other side vet suggesting that dont make your puppy run, give her cage rest,
> I will do everything to save my puppy but atleast i have to know which thing is best because she have 4 months more to grow her bones, right decision can save my puppy.


I will reiterate - running your puppy for an hour every day is far too strenuous. I wouldn't even run a healthy puppy her age for an hour every day. You are risking doing irreversible damage to her. 

From what I've heard, I'm not liking the sounds of your veterinarian, either. Go to a specialist. Do what the specialist says.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

If by "run" you mean allow your puppy to run around and play... yes, that's generally ok for a puppy that age. If by "run" you mean taking running/jogging with you for an hour... no. No.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Mandeep148 said:


> Thanks to everyone, helping alot.
> Is there any massage or thing to correct it, i mean she have 4 months left to grow her bones(devepment),
> My puppy slips lot but since from I started joint treatment i saw 60% benefit, she slips 60% less now.
> Im living with hope.. What can i do, my friend dog have same situation, he ran his puppy 1 hour everyday, he is good than ever, on other side vet suggesting that dont make your puppy run, give her cage rest,
> I will do everything to save my puppy but atleast i have to know which thing is best because she have 4 months more to grow her bones, right decision can save my puppy.


It is my understanding, that hip dysplasia and cow hocks are genetic traits, meaning they just *are* there isn't a way to 'fix' it. BUT I could be wrong. If your vet is saying that your dog needs cage rest, then you should follow that advice. Allowing her to play in the yard should not hurt her, but don't take her jogging with you for an hour, it's too much for a puppy her age and running on pavement is hard on the joints. 

Another option would be seeing an orthopedic veterinarian, and -if possible- getting in hydrotherapy sessions. Your vet should be able to refer you to one that is local.


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

A puppy that is cow-hocked could correct itself as it matures. Hip dysplasia won't correct itself. Is your puppy in pain? If she isn't, then don't panic. A pet dog that is cow hocked is not the end of the world... their movement isn't as efficient for working, but won't stop them from being a great pet.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Cowhocks are sometimes a symptom of dysplasia, but cowhocks in and of themselves aren't a problem and it doesn't actually look the same to me, usually. Cowhocks are just hocks that turn inward. In a dog with hip issues there isn't enough strength, stability and support in the dog's hips and they tend to pull their hocks in like that to compensate (or because the rotation of the hips are off, or because of lack of muscle mass or all of it). from what I can tell.


----------



## Mandeep148 (Aug 27, 2015)

Thank you everyone for helping this poor 
I think the xray hasnt taken right way, the person who taken, wasnt much skilled, he didn't handle puppy properly, one leg wasnt straightly handed,
The vet from which i started treatment from 2 months, is very well known and specialist in our area, left god knows,
My puppy is obviously my family, so you know i cant sit muted, i have to search and investigate to know more the problem and way to dignose, thats why i asked question here and thanks to all for helping,
Anyways.
Vet said her hips are now ok, he said there are levels of hip problems, he said he is out of danger level,
Danger level means, joints arent out of socket, its in and the xray is old.
He said its almost 80% fine as puppy is in growth and bones too..
Proper diet and swimming will make it perfect,
But dont know about cow hock, As they only started treatment of hip, he said hip is most important to fix, the joint medicene will also help knees, surprisingly he no more slips in tiles, 
From month i have putted her on hard non slippery mate.
But i didnt saw improvementin angle of paw,
The biggest problem is, i know we should not walk any dog more than limit,
But my puppy not even walk properly, i mean she is very naughty, she eat whatever she saw on road and on grass,
You know, we cant walk dogs on public park, i take her poor park, i mean long grass not clean area.
She find something to eat, when i put my hand in her mouth to take bad things out, she runs away from me, she is not easy to hand lol. She rans so fast, im also good runner but she runs faster than me.
When i try to pull her to walk with me, she starts pull too, 
I have big walking issue with her..
Left is swimming there is no swimming pool for dogs near my loc.
I found the tub which is 18inch in height but still costly.
I hope puppy will fine atleast a happy life, i dont care of show dog.


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

As the rest have said see a specialist, I've seen some amazing recoveries and corrections with the proper therapy.

The hip xray looks odd, like one leg is extended and other is not while the dog is partly laying one way or the other, when wife wakes up will asked her, she looks at human ones all day and might be able to tell me why it looks off to me.


----------



## Mandeep148 (Aug 27, 2015)

MastiffGuy said:


> As the rest have said see a specialist, I've seen some amazing recoveries and corrections with the proper therapy.
> 
> The hip xray looks odd, like one leg is extended and other is not while the dog is partly laying one way or the other, when wife wakes up will asked her, she looks at human ones all day and might be able to tell me why it looks off to me.


Thanks alot, i will wait for your reply, 
Can you provide me some links and videos of therapy which helps to recover hip 
Thansks again


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Do you have any bodies of water near you? Lakes, rivers, streams, ponds, etc. You can use those as well, just find a shallow area or use the banks. You can also youtube videos about people making ponds for fish at home. Put in the search bar maybe "diy goldfish pond". Definitely cheaper than buying a tub, at least. Maybe even look at some ready to buy goldfish ponds people put in their yards.

Best of luck with your puppy, I agree with the others that there is no death sentence here, just a matter of finding a specialist and giving her the best chance at a comfortable life.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

MastiffGuy said:


> As the rest have said see a specialist, I've seen some amazing recoveries and corrections with the proper therapy.
> 
> The hip xray looks odd, like one leg is extended and other is not while the dog is partly laying one way or the other, when wife wakes up will asked her, she looks at human ones all day and might be able to tell me why it looks off to me.


The legs are not straight AND they are not rotated correctly for this position, so we are looking at the femurs a bit obliquely. With this positioning you can say pretty much zero about the hips, unfortunately.


----------



## Mandeep148 (Aug 27, 2015)

UPDATE: 
Ok, its about 3 months of suppliments treatment.
Legs are bit straight now, as vet said he recovered 60% ,
I will upload some pics today.


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 18, 2021)

Hello, will u please tell about him when he is at 2 years old. My golden retriever is now 2 years old and looks similar to ur puppy legs
.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This is a five year old thread and you're very unlikely to get a response. I suggest starting a new thread about your dog's specific situation - you'll get a lot more replies that way!


----------

